# Bei Apache 2.x die Bandbreite begrenzen?



## en2k (10. September 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab bissl was in PHP programmiert, was erst dann funktionieren soll, wenn die Seite komplett geladen ist. Damit ich das dann auch mal überprüfen kann, ob's geht oder nicht, bräucht ich eine Bandbreitenbegrenzung für den Apache Server Version 2.0.50.

Kennt jemand ein mod, das die Bandbreite auch auf lokalen Servern begrenzt?
Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort..

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2004)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es mod_throttle für den Apache 2.x gibt. Falls nein, gibt's vielleicht ein Äquivalent oder aber du müsstest auf Apache 1.3.x zurück.


----------

